# Problème d'allumage IMac G5



## slyHB (23 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous,
j'ai un IMac G5 20" depuis janvier 2005.
Depuis quelque temps, il a beaucoup de mal à démarrer.
Soit l'écran reste blanc, soit il se bloque lorsque la pomme s'affiche.
Il démarre au bout de pas mal de tentatives.

Est ce que quelqu'un a rencontré ce problème,
la solution est elle tout simplement un retour SAV ?
Merci


----------



## Caligari (24 Décembre 2006)

Bonsoir,

J'ai un iMac G5 20" acheté également en janvier 2005 qui a manifesté les mêmes symptômes que le tien. Il a commencé par se bloquer lorsque je le mettais hors veille puis il fallait plusieurs démarrages pour pour pouvoir accéder au bureau. Puis il a fini par bloquer complètement au démarrage (écran blanc ou à l'apparition de la pomme). Une réinstallation de Mac OS X n'a rien changé et après avoir passé Apple Hardware Test, celui-ci m'indiquait une erreur sur le disque dur. D'après les informations trouvées sur le net (merci encore à un membre des forums Macgeneration), la cause était semble-t-il confirmée. J'ai donc changé (moi-même) le disque dur et... rien. J'ai refait passer le AHT qui a même planté au moment du test du disque dur (le test long, le rapide ayant été fait sans problème) !!! Soit j'ai mal monté le nouveau DD, soit celui-ci a aussi un problème (commandé en ligne, on ne peut pas dire qu'il a été manié avec douceur par la personne qui me l'a livré, et ce qui passé avant...), soit encore le problème est ailleurs.

Tu trouveras ICI le fil que j'avais créé à l'occasion.

Bref, mon iMac G5 végète pour l'instant sur mon bureau. Si c'est un problème de carte mère, le prix de la réparation risque d'être salé et je n'ai ni l'envie, ni forcément les moyens, de réinvestir dans cette satanée machine. 

Essaye de passer Apple Hardware Test (qui se trouve dans l'un des DVD fournis avec la machine). Cela pourra te donner des pistes certainement

Caligari


----------



## slyHB (24 Décembre 2006)

Merci bien Caligari,
si c'est la carte m&#232;re c'est sur que &#231;a risque d'&#234;tre coton...


----------

